

Ask HN: Instagram Hack - mitalisaxena

Does anyone know how you can seamlessly share from another app to Instagram w&#x2F;o having the user leave the app and open instagram. Like FB&#x2F;Twitter API where it shares in the background..
======
gabamnml
officially can not. You can try this solution with reverse engineering.
[http://lancenewman.me/posting-a-photo-to-instagram-
without-a...](http://lancenewman.me/posting-a-photo-to-instagram-without-a-
phone/)

